# Still trying to figure out how to post avatar PIC



## mish (Nov 26, 2004)

This is a test.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Nov 26, 2004)

OK mish...how'd you do that???  Thats what I have been trying to do all morning!!!!  ahhhh!!!  please tell me your secret...


----------



## mish (Nov 26, 2004)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> OK mish...how'd you do that???  Thats what I have been trying to do all morning!!!!  ahhhh!!!  please tell me your secret...



Hi tancow.

Sent you a pm. Did U receive it?

I figured out how to post a pic in signature, but not a PIC in avatar, like you did.  How did you do it?  I've spent bout 2 hours, am ready to give up.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 26, 2004)

An avitar pic can only be 50x50 pixals ... and can't be bigger than 7kb. Any good graphics program should be able to tell you how large your pic is - and allow you to scale it to the proper size. 

As you've already noticed, since you have changed your avitars, you have to delete the current one before you can load a new one.


----------



## WayneT (Nov 26, 2004)

Michael, as you said size _does_ matter. It is really  the only requirement.
You can actually load another Avitar without deleting the original. The original will be replaced automatically. The delete box is so you can delete and stop the present Avitar from displaying.


----------



## WayneT (Nov 26, 2004)

Tancowgirl
Have a look at your coding for the barbed wire. Note carefully you have *gif [/img]* it should be *gif[/]*. That is, *NO* space before the[/]. Maybe when you copied the URL you highlighted some space at the end of the address.


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 26, 2004)

WayneT said:
			
		

> MISH,
> 
> Have a look at your coding for the barbed wire. Note carefully you have *gif [/img]* it should be *gif[/]*. That is, *NO* space before the[/]. Maybe when you copied the URL you highlighted some space at the end of the address.



Hey wayneT, is this new jewelry in the outback?


----------



## WayneT (Nov 26, 2004)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> Hey wayneT, is this new jewelry in the outback?


        

Yeah, I had a necklace made up for my Mother Inlaw.


----------



## mish (Nov 26, 2004)

My head hurts.  

I was able to delete the only sample avatar I tried posting.  Problem is, pics I've saved are either bits or jpeg, not gifs. Went to the gif site a kind member here posted...but, I can't post an avatar. I have MS paint, & tried shrinking it down to 50 50 pixels, doesn't show up.  Guess, only remedy for now is posting a smiley.  I would have liked to post a pic avatar. Don't know how people post pics of themselves.  Guess I'll just remain the woman of mystery.

P.S. Don't have a scanner, so can't do what Mike recommended awhile back.  Do appreciate your responses Michael & Wayne.  But right now...I give up.


----------



## MJ (Nov 26, 2004)

You can shrink pics with this;
http://www.tangotools.com/jpegsizer/index.html


----------



## WayneT (Nov 26, 2004)

This looks like a good prog for JPGs but a lot of the pics for posting a GIFs. Irfanview on the other hand is FREE software not just Free Download. It will resize and convert to many other formats. It also has a lot of Picture editing features as well. Get it from www.Irfanview.com. It is a very quick loading program that takes up little resources due to the way the prog was written.

Also a lot of people here wish to resize animated GIFs such as smileys, one needs a GIF animation program or similar to do this.


----------



## mish (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks for all the help.  I do appreciate all the input here.  I'll give them all a try.


----------



## mish (Nov 27, 2004)

Please ignore.  This is a test.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 27, 2004)

Okay Mish - let's back up a step and see what you are really trying to do.

An "avatar" is a pic that is going to show up in the left-hand column under your name. You set that up in your user profile area under the "upload avatar ... " area.

From where your image tags are showing up ... it looks like you're trying to add an image to a message .... like WayneT's "flag", or MJ's "burger". That's a different situation - that's playing with inserting a pic using HTML codes. Like this ....










To do that - you have to have an opening "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" tag following it. From the examples I saw of what you were doing, you didn't have a closing [/] tag. For example, for the barbwire - you would need the lines to read: "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" to see:






It's hard trying to show the codes since they try to do things. The big thing is there can be no spaces between the opening "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" codes.


----------



## mish (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi kids.

For now, this is the best I can do.  Know how to put a saved image in (think that was tancow's question). I can only save (as) pics by clicking on whatever windows 98 will allow, i.e. bmp, jpeg etc, I don't copy & paste. 

Just will keep trying to figure out how to post this jpeg pic as an avitar. I downloaded the tango thing a ma jig for30 day trial, but need to figure out the program (something like do I want to transfer jpeg FROM? AS? web page, document?, etc., etc.  I'm having better luck shrinking my brain, than I am shrinking my pics.  Don't suppose I can get my 8 x 10 photos on here, without a scanner or a shrinking program HA HA. 

Thanks again for the help. Still thinkstep by step instructions should be posted on posting an avatar pic, i.e. dimensions, format, step by step.  I know this should not be as difficult as it looks.  So I'll go back to square one, or give up.

P.S. Thanks Michael.  I deleted the photo, after I posted the test, so I wouldn't be taking up space on the board. I give up.

Thanks again.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 28, 2004)

Mish - sent you a PM - let me know if you didn't get it.


----------

